# Shaved golden? HUH?



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

So i did a google search for some suggestions on cleaning up dog hair. One random site i came across, a person said that they have a golden and they just shave him (not short, about 1/2 inch), to control the hair and keep him cool. I must say that i was slightly mortified and felt the need to come on here and share my disgust.

I've heard horror stories of "dumb evil groomers" but to intentionally shave a golden seems totally insane to me. I'd rather live in a sea of shedded hair balls than to have Macallan shaved. I always take a little bit of him with me where ever i go.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Most groomers do not want to shave goldens/labs/border collies, etc. They do it at the request of the owners, and typically try to talk them out of it. Most pet owners want this for the good of their dog. When I was grooming I could usually talk people out of it. They think it will keep their dog cool or decrease shedding (it will decrease the size of hairs shed...but not the number!)
2) While popular thought is that the coat can help keep a dog cool... in older dogs or dogs with health issues, clipping the coat shorter in some climates CAN help cool the dog, putting less stress on his heart/body in an attempt to stay cool (remember, a dog's cooling method is panting and to sweat through his paw pads.
3) This can make it easier to see parasites, esp if standard preventative/treatment are not working. Some health issues require monitoring of the skin or can result in a dog not shedding properly. A shorter trim can keep the dog from growing bacteria and other things in his hair/skin.
4) Many pet owners do this. THey love their golden just as much as we do, but don't like the hair. I find it appalling too...and hopefully next time around they find a short coated dog with a golden personality. But it can help decrease the stress in some dogs/households.

So.... I can be understanding of it...even if I don't like it.

Regular bathing and force drying can drastically decrease the amount of hair in your home. However, many golden owners going into a groom shop aren't willing to pay the money for that ($65ish here) every 3-6 weeks. They would rather do $100 at the beginning of the summer for a shave down.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldens should NOT be shaved at all. The way their coat is grown allows for insulation during the summer due to the air structure of the coat. As with any golden weekly (if not more) brushing allows for a tangle free insulated coat both summer and winter.


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Regular bathing and force drying can drastically decrease the amount of hair in your home.


What do you mean by "force drying"? Like with a blow dryer? How does that work better as apposed to towel/air drying?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A force dryer is like a super heavy duty hair dryer with low heat...so lots and lots of air. 

It works better because you can get your dog (almost) 100% dry...that's really hard with towel drying. After the hair is dry (or before, if there's a lot of loose hair), loose hair gets blown right out. It really saves on brushing and finding hairballs around the house!

A force dryer can be an expense but I couldn't live without one. It saves me lots of drying time and lots of vacuuming time. Plus I think my dogs look silly when they air dry... usually they'll lie down and have one side all flattened and it takes days for the "dinosaur ridges" to go away.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in Florida, go to the Farmers market every Saturday. I'm appalled at the number of goldens I see that have been shaved. I can't imagine trying to clean up those short fluffy little fur balls. The big dust bunnies are so much easier to see, & they don't float like the short fur does. A good brushing every day, and maybe some water time, seems to work much better than a shave.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I much prefer the golden dust bunnies than the shorter hair that gets stuck everywhere. I was staying at my aunt and uncle's who had a chesapeake bay retriever and my asthma was so bad the whole night. In the morning, I looked at the blanket they'd given me and it was embedded with thousands of little dog hairs!! There's no WAY those were coming out of that blanket, no matter how many times it got washed. 

Give me the fuzz balls in the corners. Easy to see, easy to vacuum and if you don't have time to vacuum, they're super easy to grab by hand. I'd like to see a lab owner do that!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I just bought a hair dryer from conair that blows out cool air on high! I love it and it works great for behind the ears and on their face.  I would never shave my golden. Hubby does all of the bathing for Bailey and I do Annie. Our dogs get bathed about once a week.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I got Millie Trimmed short every April late in the month. Not because I did not want to do the grooming or because I did not like the hair every where. She was more comfortable in the heat that way. When she was a puppy she had a heat stroke on us. When it got really hot here she would not go out but would sit and look out the window with a sad look on her face. She wanted to be with us, but when she came outside she would stay out only a few minutes and want to go back in. When I picked her up from the groomer, she would come home and butt tuck all over the yard like a dog possessed. I was careful to watch for too much sun exposure until her hair filled in some.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been keeping Finn's hair shaved short for the last year to monitor a hormone problem (thought it was thyroid for a while but turns out it is hormones) which turns his skin dark and makes his hair fall out. But our climate is never that hot or cold and he is an indoor dog so it wouldn't have any bad effects. Now the vet said its fine so I'm letting his hair grow can't wait for him to have his nice long coat back but I think its ok to shave them if your careful of them not overheating or getting too cold.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have thought hard about shaving Lucky because I don't deal with the hair well....it layers my floor in no time. 

I HAVE trimmed his bloomers and tail because when he is in heavy shed time it turns into a mass that is hard to comb through. Cutting short allows me to give a brush. But when I cut his bloomers off...his hair is so dense and thick you can't hardly tell lol.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Oooh the horror stories of people coming into the shop "give my golden a lab cut"

If you want a lab cut...then in my HONEST opinion....you should have gotten a lab.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a yard blower and when I am using it Brooks loves to jump around as I blow it at him. He gets really excited and then runs really fast all over the yard. I never thought about the fact that I am actually blowing away extra hair!! We'll have to play that game more often.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Honestly... I'm tempted to shave Flora. The burs here are RIDICULOUS! I spend a good hour every day picking burs out of her tail, belly, chest, ears, hocks, and butt feathers. I finally broke down a couple of weeks ago and cut the feathers off of all four of her legs because they literally would collect dozens of burs in them and it was just getting too time consuming brushing/picking them all out. Even with the short fur she still gets burs there. Poor thing is always trying to pick them out of her fur.

I think when I get her groomed in a week I am going to ask them to shave down her legs, butt, belly, and clip her tail, but keep the rest of her body normal. *shrugs* I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I just about cried when I saw Dixon's naked belly after his neuter...it must be so drafty for him...I can not shaving any part of him (except for his ears so he looks more puppyish).


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought about shaving mine once when she had a cyst removed from her back. Just so the coat would look more uniform. But never did, the hair grew back fast anyway. And my vet said she didn't recommend shaving. But you see shaved goldens all the time here during the summer.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

AcesWild said:


> I just about cried when I saw Dixon's naked belly after his neuter...it must be so drafty for him...I can not shaving any part of him (except for his ears so he looks more puppyish).


I'm dreading that too, Hank has such beautiful cream feathering and belly hair, I hate the thought of it being shaved. How long did it take for Dixon's hair to grow back?


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I much prefer the golden dust bunnies than the shorter hair that gets stuck everywhere. I was staying at my aunt and uncle's who had a chesapeake bay retriever and my asthma was so bad the whole night. In the morning, I looked at the blanket they'd given me and it was embedded with thousands of little dog hairs!! There's no WAY those were coming out of that blanket, no matter how many times it got washed.


Ditto that! My previous dog (terrier mix) had to be shaved almost to the lowest setting on the clippers to avoid this problem. Her fur was only 1 inch long, but really coarse. A few times, I spent a whole afternoon picking her hairs one-by-one out of my car interior because no vacuum could remove them.

I was worried when William came to us 4 months ago that he would shed a lot, but I had the feeling that the long, silky strands would be WAY better than the short, coarse hairs. Boy was I right! After William shed his wintery coat, fur in the house is nearly undetectable. He'll never be shaved if I can help it, and I'm just waiting patiently for his neuter shave to grow back! :


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I did this a couple of summers ago to mine. We were having a heck of a time getting his allergies under control. He had a ton of hot spots and his coat was falling out in clumps so I had the groomer give him a puppy cut:









His coat isn't very good to begin with, so it really helped him out that summer while we were getting his issues under control. It's not something I'd usually do.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Willow52 said:


> I'm dreading that too, Hank has such beautiful cream feathering and belly hair, I hate the thought of it being shaved. How long did it take for Dixon's hair to grow back?


Hasn't yet  I can still see his bare male parts whenever he stands...poor drafty dog.

However he was neutered May 6....sooo 13 days ago, almost 2 weeks. 

It's starting to get fuzzy again. kinda. I will take a picture when I get my phone back today.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Oooh the horror stories of people coming into the shop "give my golden a lab cut"
> 
> If you want a lab cut...then in my HONEST opinion....you should have gotten a lab.


well said - exactly my thoughts


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I've heard it's their insulation from the heat and cold and to NEVER shave them. I never would. :no:


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

my cousin always shaved his goldens, he said it's to find all the ticks. the dog is out all day when they arn't home in a very wooded spot, even their vacation home is in the middle of the woods. his coat never really seems to have a chance to come back nicely. or maybe their groomer is big on clipping feathers in the winter.

my wife said at first she'd buzz our guy cause her friend does it in the summer too. I convinced her it's insulation and I think she's too in love with the feathers to even do it. he has such a soft straight coat to chop off.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We see goldens walking down the street with only hair on their tails, they look like really ugly salukis and it is just sad....


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

I shaved my last Golden every summer! Usually two or three times a summer, and she LOVED it! All this, "Oh, it's so awful for the dog and/or their coat" is ridiculous. Her coat grew back in beautifully every fall. It had nothing to do with not wanting to clean up hair, or not brush her- we live in an extremely hot, humid climate and I'm pretty sure it felt good to her, and yeah, I usually had to wait weeks for an appt. because everyone was shaving their Golden around here.

I know my dogs, and it was glaringly apparent that she loved being shorn like a sheep! She also got a lot more hugs and belly rubs because she was as soft as a lamb. (I can't wait to see all the comments about how I should have just bought a lamb!)


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

anniekc said:


> I shaved my last Golden every summer! Usually two or three times a summer, and she LOVED it! All this, "Oh, it's so awful for the dog and/or their coat" is ridiculous. Her coat grew back in beautifully every fall. It had nothing to do with not wanting to clean up hair, or not brush her- we live in an extremely hot, humid climate and I'm pretty sure it felt good to her, and yeah, I usually had to wait weeks for an appt. because everyone was shaving their Golden around here.
> 
> I know my dogs, and it was glaringly apparent that she loved being shorn like a sheep! She also got a lot more hugs and belly rubs because she was as soft as a lamb. (I can't wait to see all the comments about how I should have just bought a lamb!)


((giggle))....You should have bought a lamb...that really cracked me up. Thanks for the laugh!!!

Obviously, you shave your dogs out of love. You want them to be comfortable-good on you!

My brother shaves his goldens. Actually, last summer was the first time and he said he will do it every summer from now on. We live in a very hot climate as well. He is not neglectful or "insane" hahaha...he just loves his dogs, that is all. All my golden friends here also shave every summer.

Buddy has not been shaved. My schedule is such that I can take him swimming often so he keeps cool that way. I love his fur...I really do, but just because I choose not to shave, does not make shaving wrong. 

I just adore people who love their dogs and do what they think is best for them.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

My how I have been tempted to shave it all off. They look so blooming hot in the summer and always look for colder floor. Im sure it wouldnt hurt them, we have out hair cut, sheep are sheared, poodles are sheared, so cant see it would hurt a golden. Best i now run for cover and collect my tin hat on the way!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

We could start something big here. SHAVE A DOG, SAVE THE PLANET! All the hair could go to make boons to collect the oil BP have managed to leak out into the ocean.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

The Golden's coat should be flowing long and fluffy- our Honey Wolf species has extra thick fur to keep them warm during the sub freezing arctic cold temperatures of Connecticut.

Katie (RIP) and her whacky niece Jaime


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

oh wouldnt do it in the winter


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

No, no winter shaving. Just last night I was trying to decide if Finn's getting shaved this summer. It was 74 in the house, A.C. was on, ceiling fans going, and Finn was panting like he was in the middle of the desert. I kept hearing him go from kitchen to bath looking for the coolest floor spot. I don't buy the insulation in summer theory for heavy coated dogs.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

anniekc said:


> No, no winter shaving. Just last night I was trying to decide if Finn's getting shaved this summer. It was 74 in the house, A.C. was on, ceiling fans going, and Finn was panting like he was in the middle of the desert. I kept hearing him go from kitchen to bath looking for the coolest floor spot. I don't buy the insulation in summer theory for heavy coated dogs.


 
Me neither, Dogs are what humans made them into, in the wild there coats are thick in the winter and almost bald in the summer. Im looking at lottie and thinking should I? Then I woke up and realised tomorrow could be blooming freezing!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The only two Goldens, that had ever died of heat stroke at the vet where my friend works, were shaved...I remember her telling me that the vet commented on the fact that they had no natural insulation against the heat because it have been shaved off. :no: If they had kept their coat, things might have been different. 

That was enough to convince me to never shave Chance.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

_The only two Goldens, that had ever died of heat stroke at the vet where my friend works, were shaved...I remember her telling me that the vet commented on the fact that they had no natural insulation against the heat because it have been shaved off. :no: If they had kept their coat, things might have been different. 

That was enough to convince me to never shave Chance. _
___________________
Karen, Chance, Lucy and Savanah *RB*_



I've got an appt for Finn to have blood work tomorrow; I'll be asking about this one. Personally, I don't believe it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I do think an outside dog is better off unshaven. I had thick coated outside dogs years ago that did fine in 100 degree weather. I freaked out and came home throughout the day during these heat waves...checking. They were under a shrub, in a dug out waller and when the sun was down came out full of energy ready to run.

Perhaps it was the thick coat that helped. I never felt motivated to shave them because I heard the "insulation" theory. 

I think an inside dog that isn't left out in sweltering heat is going to be comfortable shaved... with a cool breeze on his skin outside and temperate temps inside.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

anniekc said:


> Personally, I don't believe it.


Are you calling my friend or me a liar?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I don't think she's calling you a liar. I think she's saying she doesn't believe the vet's assessment that shaving a golden can make it more susceptible to heat stroke.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

_Are you calling my friend or me a liar?_ 


Boy, I hope that was asked in a sarcastic John Wayne, kind of voice.....otherwise I'd have to say you're a little sensitive. I'm saying I don't believe the theory.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I saw one yesterday being shaved.    

Goldens should not be shaved. 

And YES their fun helps dissipate heat in summer weather. http://www.veterinaryinsider.com/public/103.cfm?sd=2


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

> Although it may seem counter-intuitive, experts at Tufts University College of Veterinary Medicine also caution pet owners not to shave their longhaired dogs in hot weather. “Hair coats operate as air-filled buffers shielding the dog’s skin from heat,” they wrote in a newsletter sent to police canine units around the country.


http://www.pawprintsthemagazine.com/?p=3969


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

AcesWild said:


> I just about cried when I saw Dixon's naked belly after his neuter...it must be so drafty for him...I can not shaving any part of him (except for his ears so he looks more puppyish).


Haha, it's been a while and Gracie's belly fur is still growing back


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

1) Give the dog 3mg of melatonin once a day and the shaved area where he was neutered will come back very quickly

2) The thick coat does NOT keep dogs in Florida (HUMID!) cool in summer. That is total horse poop and the dogs act like completely different animals once shaved. MUCH more active and much happier. It can make an old dog that hardly moves run and play like a puppy again. I don't know if that's true in arid climates, but it is absolutely just plain common sense here.

3) I think shaving is unattractive, which is my beef against it. I don't think goldens look good at all shaved and at the other end of things, I think they look awful with toe fuzz and tails dragging the ground. My foster (in my siggie) is shaved, and I think it is hideous. However, I have clipped a number of Goldens for medical reasons and occasionally for the dog's comfort.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Me personally I wouldnt shave Max. I LOVE his fur and Id rather sweep the floors every day than have him shaved. He doesnt like the heat especially when the air is literally soaking wet and ready to rain. I dont keep him outside long and take him and Franklin out to play in the morning and early evenings when its cool enough that they wont get too hot. Franklin is a smooth coat doxie but having that black fur just invites the heat to beat down on him and even at 13lbs he doesnt like being outside. Give my boys inside AC anyday LOL.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> 1) Give the dog 3mg of melatonin once a day and the shaved area where he was neutered will come back very quickly
> 
> 2) The thick coat does NOT keep dogs in Florida (HUMID!) cool in summer. That is total horse poop and the dogs act like completely different animals once shaved. MUCH more active and much happier. It can make an old dog that hardly moves run and play like a puppy again. I don't know if that's true in arid climates, but it is absolutely just plain common sense here.


I've wondered about the validity of that argument for a while now and often wonder if Flora would feel better shaved. I would never shave her because she'd look silly, but she is SO hot here all the time. I purposely soak her with cool water before we go outside for longer than 10 minutes because she gets hot so easily.

Ah, humidity. Glad I don't have a fur coat!


----------



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

We live in the desert and shave our goldens every year.


----------



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

My babies are stripped of their coats at the beginning of every summer. We live in the desert where it gets over to around 115 degrees. They are inside dogs but they love not having all that heavy hair. My Miles has Cushings disease and it helps keep him cool. He lays on our tiles floors for coolness and he's a swimmer. When the summer is over all that hair goes right back on them real quick.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Not to start a fight or offend anyone.... but using the excuse "they don't look as attractive when their shaved" seems rather shallow. In the long run, its not really how cute or non-cute they look, dogs aren't humans and don't worry about such mundane things like we do. Its about whats best for the dog and like raising children, everyone has their own methods or ideas and we might not always agree with them, but I think its rather rude/mean to put them down for their choices that they make. That aside I've never heard a vet say not to shave a GR (or any dog), I've also never heard a groomer say it. I think a lot depends on where you live, how old the dog is, how often they are outside and what they are exposed to.

Personally, I shaved Bear (the GR I grew up with) when he was around 7 I believe. We were having a horrible summer, we didn't have a/c and it was one of the worst summers on record for heat. Me and my family were dosing ourselves with water to keep cool, I was dosing Bear with water as well and I could tell he was miserable so I shaved him right down and he was so happy! the change in him from being droopy and lethargic went away, he was more happy and not panting as hard. I don't regret shaving him and honestly, his fur grew back just as it was before being shaved. Did he look different? Yes, did I still love him? Yes, did I make him happy? Yes (afterwords he actually attacked me with kisses lol) did I worry about how he looked or how others might view him? hell no. 

If someone is shaving their dog for looks or even to help with shedding then fine, that might be an issue, but if we're talking in general without knowing the full story then I think its inaproperate to pass judgment on others. It could be for health, comfort, ease of shedding or whatever. Although most people seem to say they mostly see shaved GR's in the summer, so it makes me think others are doing it for comfort for their animals. Regardless of shaving or not shaving, always watching the amount of time our dogs are outside, if their drinking water.. it all falls on us. Just like kids, our dogs rely on us to take care of them the best we can, they don't care if it might make them look "unattractive", if it makes them happy/comfortable then thats all that matters. 

No one knows our dogs as well as we ourselves do. Its up to us and watching our dogs to decide which would be better for them. Some dogs are okay with carrying their coats through the summer. Others will get more lethargic and not be as active. If Tyson shows those type of differences then you can bet I'll shave him. Its my job as his owner to keep him happy, healthy and comfortable even if he doesn't look as "attractive" which honestly I outright disagree with, shaved or not Goldens are still cute amazing dogs  

For those who haven't tried it and are unsure, watch your dog, make a judgment call. It wont hurt the dog to try it once, just make sure your watching to notice if there are any differences between before and after the shaving. If there are then chances are your dog is much more happy to be himself rather then getting to hot and tired quickly and needing to rest more then he'd like. 

As for everyone who's read this, please note I did not mean to cause offense or start anything. Its just my opinion/experience on the matter. 

~ Remember, happy thoughts, we all love Goldens here ~


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know the dog doesn't care if he looks ugly, but *I* do. I would and have still shaved a dog to make him or her more comfortable, but I was very anxious for the fur to grow back every time! I certainly agree the dog's comfort and health are more important, but I can still think shaved Goldens (including my own foster) are not nearly as attractive as their correctly groomed friends.


----------

